# SW is working for me



## Carina1962 (May 20, 2012)

For those of you that know how much i struggled to lose weight, well i can now say that since starting SW a few weeks ago i have lost 4 1/2 lbs to date  i probably would have got my half stone award if it was not for my birthday weekend at the end of April but at least something is happening now at last.  It's a fantastic Plan and the important thing is, it is working and am determined to attend the classes ever week until i get to goal and even afterwards, i just wish i had done SW years ago!


----------



## AJLang (May 20, 2012)

Carina I'm so pleased that SW is working well for you.  congratulations on your weight loss.


----------

